# TJPW's First Show with English Commentary Since AEW Partnership



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512445622825385988
*The best part of this partnership is that I now have an excuse to spam about Maki Itoh in the AEW section.








*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512445622825385988
> *The best part of this partnership is that I now have an excuse to spam about Maki Itoh in the AEW section.
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take the Maki Itoh posts - but what is the relevance

did I miss a cross-over with AEW?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Dude they had other shows with English commentary before. This is not new and nothing to do with AEW


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i'll take the Maki Itoh posts - but what is the relevance
> 
> did I miss a cross-over with AEW?


*TJPW came as a packaged deal with DDT. So since I have to deal with Doll Elite Wrestling, you will deal with more Itoh propaganda!*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *TJPW came as a packaged deal with DDT. So since I have to deal with doll wrestling, you will deal with more Itoh propaganda!*


lol - no complaints from me - I like Itoh

just didn't see the immediate connection to TJPW


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I am going to need a Jim Cornette/Maki Itoh lovers angle.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Nobody watches TJPW. They have the shittiest roster in wrestling.. Watch one of their shows and you will be embarrassed to be a wrestling fan.


----------

